# How does rolled or perforated tip affect exhaust sound?



## Naemus (Oct 28, 2002)

Can anyone give a technical explanation on the following?

Does a rolled or perforated tip help at all with reducing the rasp or whine from the muffler/barrel?

If so, how is it accomplished and if it easier to buy one or attempt a DIY?

Thanks!!


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

I remember the resonated exhaust tips were supposed to quiet down raspiness, but they're not popular anymore because of their huge diameter. Can't see how a rolled tip would help. Perforated tips look nice, but I don't know much else about them...


----------



## Naemus (Oct 28, 2002)

Okay, so my best bet is still to get one of those glass packed resonators then. I get a very annoying rasp above 4500rpm particularly at the lower gear ratios. Current setup in my sig so I suspect I'll try to get the glass pack res.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

A resonator is your best bet...the longer, the more raspiness is taken away. Make sure it has a perforated core, as I'm sure you know the ones with louvered cores make backpressure and take away power.


----------



## Naemus (Oct 28, 2002)

Great man, thanks!!

...I'll start looking around tomorrow for a good cherry bomb...


----------

